
Yale University was named in honor of slave trader Elihu Yale - mbgaxyz
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elihu_Yale
======
dang
Please don't rewrite titles to editorialize. That breaks the HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

------
msimpson
You bring up stuff like this and the left is going to call for the institution
to be renamed in favor of their feelings.

